# C59 failure



## fatnold (Jul 11, 2009)

A friend of mine just snapped the forks on his C59. Is there a known issue with the fork??
I'll add, he was knocked back on warranty.
I just ordered a C59 frame, now a bit scared...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

How did he "snapped" the fork ?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Fat old, can we elaborate a little more, accident or just riding on a smooth service, hit large pothole, etc? Also what year is e bike? Was at a race last weekend and the leader of race turned to look behind him and drifted right into the metal grate sectioning the road from the track. I had to run backwards because the rider was coming straight at me. Well after the carnage the front rim broke and his wheel came detached from the fork still had the quick release on it. Broke right of the fork. When I picked the guys bike up I was like wholly ####. Cannondale bike.


----------



## fatnold (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll try to get some more details and photos. Just riding along as far as I'm aware. I think it was a 2012.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Under the right circumstances ANY fork will break.

Never heard of a broken C59 fork before though. 

(No dog in this hunt, I'm not a Colnago owner)


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

fatnold,,could you please post the detailed story,Im so interested to know as Im a C59 owner as well,,6 months old.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

A lot of 'fake' C59's have had fork steerer problems... not usually an issue for the genuine article.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's unfortunate that we have arrived at a place where the first part of the discussion is "Is it real or is it fake?"



haydos said:


> A lot of 'fake' C59's have had fork steerer problems... not usually an issue for the genuine article.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Bee

Ess

the end


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can you have him submit a picture of the break so you can post it and we can take a look? It would be helpful.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Haagis58 said:


> Can you have him submit a picture of the break so you can post it and we can take a look? It would be helpful.


I'm sceptical...it's been weeks and no pics. CarbonLord is onto something.

"Kicked back on warranty" or disgruntled customer.?


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

You can get THIS one for only $495US plus shipping...it's legit isn't it???


----------

